
Mensa Welcomes Its First Robo-Member - webmaven
https://www.us.mensa.org/newsroom/press-releases/mensa-welcomes-its-first-robo-member/
======
waffleguy
About time! Mensa is for people who know how to memorize information and take
tests. Basically, Mensa is for human robots.

